# Help - need to get a 3 wood or Hybrid!



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

I need some help - I currently have a set of great set of Irons and a Big bertha driver. I have no 3 wood. I get about 200 yards maybe a tad more of I hit my 3 iron well. I want ot buy either a 3 wood or a hybrid - not sure which is better. i have demoed both and can hit both well - what do you think would better to have in my bag if I can only have one right now? - big a confusion i have is - what hybrid loft angle (or however they are categorized)is EQUAL to a 3 wood or 3 iron?? need to get it tomorrow so i hope all you experienced cats can pipe in some good advice tonight
thanks! 


**Please also - lemme know which 3 woods'hybrids you like?? 
I like callaway equip. a lot.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Have both the Callaway X series 3 wood and the 2H Heavenwood, prefer the X series. Really comes down to price and hitability, which ever is best for your wallet and skill level.


----------



## flyingscotsman (Apr 16, 2007)

well I've got a nickent hybrid (23 degrees) and a Taylormade Burner...pruchased today. In my case I would chose the 3 wood simply because its a better shot off the tee which is important if you struggle with your driver and lack distance with a long iron. Also, after playing today the Taylormade was awesome off the deck which takes the point of a hybrid out of the equation to an extent.

In the end it comes down to what you need, and how you play golf


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Sandwedge said:


> I need some help - I currently have a set of great set of Irons and a Big bertha driver. I have no 3 wood. I get about 200 yards maybe a tad more of I hit my 3 iron well. I want ot buy either a 3 wood or a hybrid - not sure which is better. i have demoed both and can hit both well - what do you think would better to have in my bag if I can only have one right now? - big a confusion i have is - what hybrid loft angle (or however they are categorized)is EQUAL to a 3 wood or 3 iron?? need to get it tomorrow so i hope all you experienced cats can pipe in some good advice tonight
> thanks!
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,

Let me answer your question based on Callaway & PING. hehe, I am biased over these two brands.

I am sure you know that 3 fairway woods are bigger in volume head, than hybrids.
As far as I know, Alpha V5 fairway has the biggest volume head in the market nowadays at 240 or 245 cc, and 2nd to Alpha is PING Rapture FW which is at 229cc and Callaway's Big Bertha or X HOT fairway wood at 200cc volume head.

The Bigger the head, the forgiving it is, isn't it?

Now if your looking for a 3iron replacement, then a G5 22degree is the equivalent counterpart. And for Callaway it is the 3H, for FT Hybrid, it is 20* and for X Hybrid it is 21*.

I am sure that you know that hybrids are shorter and more forgiving, but distance wise, I think Metal Fairway woods can make our golf ball fly longer.

Lastly, when choosing 3wood or 3 hybrids, you have to take note what kind of material it is. Do you like titanuim?

if so, then Callaway's FT hybrid is titanium.
But if a 455 carpenter stainless steel is okay for you, then Callaway's X Hot or G5 PING are in this category.

3woods are either 13 or 15degrees. while a 3hybrids are either 20 or 21 degrees. You can both have them, becoz both have different degree loft.

surf into this site, and check out the Alpha fairway metal wood Your home for Bang and Alpha Golf Components on the net!

The Alpha V5 fairway wood is an appetizing club. But I am hesitant if this is really a good brand. Has anyone tried hitting the alpha FW?

Happy Shopping


----------

